# مشاريع بنــــــوك كامله



## Eng.Rose (26 أبريل 2006)

مجموعه من مشاريع البنوك لطلبه بمدينه دبي 
ارجو ان تكون اولى مشاركاتي معكم مفيدة 
وان شاء الله انتظرو المزيد ...

المشروع الاول :​ 



 


 



 



 
يتبع ..


----------



## mohamed aseer (26 أبريل 2006)

مشكوره مهندسه روز على المشروع ، و الصراحه انا سعيد اوى بقرأه فكر الطالب المصمم .


----------



## Eng.Rose (26 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخي محمد سعيدة بمشاركتك جدا
ودي باقي المشاريع اتمنى تنال اعجابك وجميع الاعضاء 

المشروع الثاني :





























يتبع...


----------



## Eng.Rose (26 أبريل 2006)

المشروع الثالث :


----------



## mdar_86 (26 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف عافية 

مشاريع حلوة كثير:67: :67:


----------



## المهندسة مي (28 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور والله مشاريع رائعة فعلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (29 أبريل 2006)

مشاريع جذابة وحلول فريدة 

وقد افدتنا فيها ياغالي وحياك الله معنا في الملتقى


----------



## Eng.Rose (29 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على ردودكم وتشجيعكم 
سعيدة ان نال الموضوع رضاكم 
تحياتي لكم جميعا وان شاء الله يوجد المزيد


----------



## earthquake_1990 (29 أبريل 2006)

مشاريع جذابة وحلول فريدة


----------



## معمارية طموحة (29 أبريل 2006)

الصور لا تظهر كاملة مالسبب؟


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 أبريل 2006)

بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## bakier (1 مايو 2006)

جزاكم اللة كل خير 
بس أخى هذة مشاريع صغيرة بعض الشئ وإذاكان يوجد مشاريع أكبر أو مركز رئيسى للبنك فهذا أفضل ولك كل الخير 
وأنا لاأنكر مجهودك الطيب وجزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## mel3atfe (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز و اريد معرفة المعايير التصميمية للبنوك (فرع بنك)


----------



## midy (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خير شيىء ممتاز ورائع


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (28 فبراير 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية :85:


----------



## سلمى هاشم (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتييييييييييييييييير على هذه المشاريع الرائعه


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

استمتعت بمشلهدة هذة التصاميم واستفدت منها .........شكرا لك


----------



## shm88 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير مشاريع حلوه كتير


----------



## chawi (23 ديسمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hermione (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركه متميزة ومجهود رائع


----------



## omer_d (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يوفقك على هذه المشاركات الجميلة


----------



## gnawa (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك الاخ الكريم


----------



## مهندددv (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخوي على المشاريع إنشالله إنا نستفيد منها


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## happy architect (28 أبريل 2010)

مشاريع متميزة وبعتقادي أن البيئة المحيطة تؤثر على المعماري، فما المتوقع من طلبة بدبي غير مشاريع متميزة كتميز مدينتهم .


----------



## Wasef momani (24 يناير 2012)

اشكرك


----------



## اسماء رضا نوفل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الصور مش واضحه مش بتفتح
وشكرا


----------



## صعبة المنــال (10 أكتوبر 2013)

لا تظهر الروابط


----------



## HASSANTEC (15 أكتوبر 2013)

Mercccccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## chettou (17 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف عافية


----------



## civilengahmedhassa (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف احمل المشاريع ليه ؟؟؟ ظاهر عندى كلمة المشروع الاول وتحتها فاضى ياريت حد يقولى طريقة التحميل


----------



## walid_a0792 (9 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووور


----------



## وعد عبد اللطيف (22 يوليو 2014)

تسلم يدك


----------



## kkalmahy (29 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر على المجموعة


----------

